# Missing library after pkg install



## sprock (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,

I just installed avahi from packages:

`pkg install avahi
pkg install nss_mdns
echo 'avahi_daemon_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
service -R`

The installation of avahi triggered a lot of upgrades.

Attempting to start synergy as my user:

`/usr/local/bin/synergys --config /home/myuser/.config/synergy.conf`

produces:


```
Shared object "libxcb.so.2" not found, required by "libXtst.so.6"
```

and indeed that library is absent:

`ls /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.*`

/
	
	



```
usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.1      /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.1.1.0
```

Before I mess anything else up, what should I do to resolve this?

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## trh411 (Apr 25, 2014)

EDIT: post deleted as my advice applied to ports, not packages. Sorry.


----------



## Juanitou (Apr 25, 2014)

There is a recent UPDATING entry that could apply to your case:

```
20140416:
	AFFECTS: users of print/freetype2 textproc/libxml2 x11/pixman
	x11/libxcb and graphics/freeglut
	AUTHOR: x11@FreeBSD.org and gnome@FreeBSD.org

	The library version of the above libraries has been brought in line
	with what upstream expects. To do this all users of these ports need
	to be rebuilt. Portrevisions have been bumped as a consequence.

	# portmaster -r freetype2 -r libxml2 -r pixman -r freeglut -r libxcb
	or
	# portupgrade -rf freetype2 libxml2 pixman freeglut libxcb
```
I’ve been obliged to do it today after `pkg upgrade` broke libxcb, pixman and others, cascading to a dead Xorg server. I guess not all packages concerned by the last port updates have been upgraded.

`portmaster -r libxcb` is worth a try, I think.

Good luck!


----------



## sprock (Apr 25, 2014)

I resolved this by running:


```
pkg check -B
```

then 


```
pkg install <package>
```

for the packages shown to have broken dependencies.

sprock


----------



## Juanitou (Apr 25, 2014)

Glad to know you didn’t have to rebuild half of your ports!


----------

